# Kibola



## Stardusd

On the news related to Euro 2012 I found the word KIBOLA. I only know KIBIC, have they some similarity? What does it mean? 
Thanks!


----------



## dreamlike

No, it's the exact opposite of _kibic, _which is a neutral word for "supporter"_. _Kibol is a derogatory term for a football hooligan, and it's very popular with media these days (some time ago the popular word was pseudokibic). 

Kibol*a* is the genitive case.


----------



## Stardusd

OK! Now it makes sense.
Huligan i awanturnik od dawna znam.
Dziękuję.


----------



## rzrz

I'm wondering why the "-ol" suffix has this derogatory aspect. Could it perhaps come from "Mong*ol*"? (no offence to Mongols, that's just the first thing that came into my head). The reason I'm curious is because I've also seen the word "Angol", which apparently is a derogatory word for English people, similar to "limey" (used in America) or "pommy" (used in Australia).


----------



## dreamlike

There is no apparent reason, it's simply one of augmentative (derogatory) suffixes. You're correct in saying that "Angol" is a derogatory word for English people. 

It's mongo*ł*, not mongol, and there's nothing intrinsically wrong with the word, which describes citizens of Mongolia. It can be employed in an offensive (or rather humorous) way, "Ty Mongole!", "mongolskie teorie".


----------



## rzrz

Thanks for that. It's the same in English regarding "Mongol"... "mong" usually being the offensive version.


----------



## dreamlike

You failed to mention that "mongol" (not-capitalized) is an offensive word for a person with Down's syndrome. Not a nice thing to say. Do you hear people use it that way?


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry, but it has nothing to do with Mongol. if anything, it could be related to certain Polish dialects, and slightly derogatory words, or forms, such as _gorol_. This form has been around for at least 100 years.


----------



## dreamlike

Gor*ol* is a contemptuous term used by Silesians (those who feel no attachment to Poland and have no sense of Polish identity) to describe Poles who live outside Upper Silesia, but also Poles who reside there. 

Mong*oł *is a man from Mongolia, but at the same time it's a colloquiall and humorous (maybe slightly offensive, it largely depends on your tone and context) word used by the youth of today. (Ty mongole! Ahh, ty i te twoje mongolskie teorie) There's also a word _mongołowaty_, I heard it maybe two or three times.


----------



## LilianaB

Oh, I did not know about the Mongol. That must be something new. It is not really very nice. Gorol is usually a response to also a slightly derogatory term Hanys, used by Poles from other parts of the country towards Silesians. Many of them, in the old times were called Johann by birth - Hanys.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, it_ is _new, and owes its popularity to the film made in 2006 where one of the characters uttered the line "Weź skończ te swoje mongolskie teorie".


----------



## LilianaB

What about Genghiz Khan, one of the most intelligent people in history?


----------



## dreamlike

I have nothing against Mongols, I don't even know of a single person from there - I don't think there's something wrong with them just because their nationality appears in some colloquial expression, and I don't even know why it does.. it's rather inexplicable.


----------



## rzrz

dreamlike said:


> You failed to mention that "mongol"  (not-capitalized) is an offensive word for a person with Down's  syndrome. Not a nice thing to say. Do you hear people use it that  way?


That's "mongoloid", which at one time was used to describe the facial characteristics of someone with Down's syndrome, but nowadays it's considered very offensive (similar to "spastic" for someone with cerebral palsy). The shortened versions of these two words, "mong" and "spaz", are now used as insults. I've only ever heard "Mongol" (capitalised) to refer to someone from Mongolia.


----------



## dreamlike

Both Oxford's and Cambridge's dictionary give alternative spelling, that is to say _mongol_, as an offensive word for a person suffering from Down's syndrome. Anyway, words like _mongoloid, mong, mongol_ are best avoided. In Polish, there is one equally offensive word, "Mongołowaty" - which I think describes the face of someone with Down's syndrome.


----------



## rzrz

Personally, I've never heard anyone called a "mongol", it would actually more funny than offensive, but that's alternative spellings for you...


----------



## dreamlike

You should've started a new thread, Allypot, your request has little to do with the topic at hand.



rzrz said:


> Personally, I've never heard anyone called a "mongol", it would actually more funny than offensive, but that's alternative spellings for you...



I guess I rely too heavily on dictionaries, they sometimes fail to reflect reality, however respectable and reliable they might be.


----------

